
The Walk-In Processor - mfeldheim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNa9bQRPMB8
======
mfeldheim
If you ever wondered how a processor operates - James Newman in Cambridge
scaled one up to roomsize so you could walk in and watch it working.

